
Bugatti Chiron Breaks 300 MPH, Becomes World's Fastest Car - t23
https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a28887863/bugatti-breaks-300-mph/
======
mrep
206 points and 287 comments yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20857465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20857465)

------
ARandomerDude
> The engine now makes 1578 horsepower, a 78 hp increase...

Crazy: that's slightly more horsepower than the turbine engine of an M1 Abrams
tank produces.[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeywell_AGT1500](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeywell_AGT1500)

